# snow contracts



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

Good Evening,

I went the last month or so with no contacts or leads on contacts for snow removal. Then, in the last day, I netted 9 properties. All with home owners for seasonal contracts.

Pretty happy about that.

Good night all!


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

72opp said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I went the last month or so with no contacts or leads on contacts for snow removal. Then, in the last day, I netted 9 properties. All with home owners for seasonal contracts.
> 
> ...


Good to hear positive news.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

A great source of snow plow info is www.plowsite.com.


Getting local customers is ALWAYS a good thing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

Good job and just in time! I think you are forecasted for 6-8" tonight/Saturday eh?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Good job and just in time! I think you are forecasted for 6-8" tonight/Saturday eh?





















A storm that brought hurricane-force winds to the Southwest will spread snow through parts of the Plains this weekend.

The same storm dropped more than a foot of snow over the Colorado Rockies, and is still bringing snow to many other high spots in the Southwest.


http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/western-storm-to-spread-snow-t/58486


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> A storm that brought hurricane-force winds to the Southwest will spread snow through parts of the Plains this weekend.
> 
> The same storm dropped more than a foot of snow over the Colorado Rockies, and is still bringing snow to many other high spots in the Southwest.
> 
> ...




OK, That pic is just WRONG!!!!:laughing:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> OK, That pic is just WRONG!!!!:laughing:


Lol. Just got that. Get your mind outta the gutter.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> Good job and just in time! I think you are forecasted for 6-8" tonight/Saturday eh?


Good Morning,
I figured I would wake up to a white gold covered world but still no snow. Oh well. Still very pleased with the contracts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

72opp said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I went the last month or so with no contacts or leads on contacts for snow removal. Then, in the last day, I netted 9 properties. All with home owners for seasonal contracts.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind telling,I have always thought about doing seasonal contracts with home owners.How many storms do you base that on?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

I base it on 5 minor storms and 2 big storms. I figure a trip out to each property 1-2 month. All of these are relatively small driveways and sidewalks too.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Snow*

We don;t do plowing we just have a couple of snow blowers. It is the same as with everything else as soon as we are done we are paid with the exception of 3 customers. They just have me bill them at the end of the month for whatever we did.
The first year we did 4 properties, last year 10 and now for this year we are up to 20 properties. Not counting the ones my wife gets. Everytime it snows she goes on Facebook and picks up a couple of calls from friends.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I wish it would snow here this year! 4 to 5 grand every snowfall is nice! Only had one push this year. Last time by this time I had 4 pushes!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't want any snow,all my contracts are seasonal.Plowed 15 inches OCT 28 2011 and hope thats it for the year.I highly doubt it as we average 70 inches a year


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> I don't want any snow,all my contracts are seasonal.Plowed 15 inches OCT 28 2011 and hope thats it for the year.I highly doubt it as we average 70 inches a year


We made a killing plowing snow in 2009.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> We made a killing plowing snow in 2009.


We do six figures plowing but its a big headache,subs,loaders,cost of diesel always spikes a couple extra bucks in the winter.

I am at the end of my 3 years contracts so next year we will downsize snow plowing operations.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I wish it would snow here this year! 4 to 5 grand every snowfall is nice! Only had one push this year. Last time by this time I had 4 pushes!!








Stop bragging.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Lol. Just got that. Get your mind outta the gutter.







This is mtmtnman
:laughing: :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> We do six figures plowing but its a big headache,subs,loaders,cost of diesel always spikes a couple extra bucks in the winter.
> 
> I am at the end of my 3 years contracts so next year we will downsize snow plowing operations.



3 year contract????????????? Hope like hell you have a fuel surcharge built in!! If not, your setting yourself up for a no profit year this year.............


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

mtmtnman said:


> 3 year contract????????????? Hope like hell you have a fuel surcharge built in!! If not, your setting yourself up for a no profit year this year.............


Gas/Diesel prices difference between winter of 2008-2009 and 2011-2012 are roughly $1.40 per gallon. I sub for a major snow removal contractor and get $95 per hour per truck. Plowing only no salt. I don't really track to the penny how much my fuel is but on a major storm last year when we plowed for about 20 hours I used about 3/4 tank (or 24 gallons) of diesel in my f350 cc dually. So 24 gallons x $1.40 would be a $33.60 increase over 2008-2009, I hardly think a $33.60 increase on $1,900 worth of work would cause anyone to have a non profit year!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Big Daddy you are doing good.


I only get $100 being the main man.


On the plow forum subs are getting as low as $35 an hr. Most are $50 and above.
All I can say is good for them. This boy aint doing that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

BPWY said:


> Big Daddy you are doing good.
> 
> 
> I only get $100 being the main man.
> ...


Oh, I know. It's the same as people doing wints for $40. 

I can get $125 if i put a vbox in the back but I don't want anything to do with salting.

There are ad's on cl looking for subs around here for $65 an hour and they act like they are paying you the best rate possible. I work with one of the biggest plow companies in the area.

We run 4 trucks and 4 shovelers and when we are finished with plowing we go do the sidewalks for the banks. Usually average 30-40 properties per truck.

But as far as the post about not making money because of fuel, even if you were getting $50 per hour and plowing 20 hours its still only $33.60 in extra fuel on $1000 earned. If $33.60 means no profit, fuel is the least of your worries


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BigDaddyPin said:


> If $33.60 means no profit, fuel is the least of your worries








True dat.



Its just like when I was a truck owner. Guys would say they can't afford to take 2 days off for a nation wide strike to get awareness for trucker issues.

If you cannot afford two days down time........ for what ever reason...... you are already bankrupt. Its time to just acknowledge it and deal with the aftermath.

Heck we've all dealt with 2 days down time for weather on the road etc. There are times across western WY where the wind never stops that the road will be closed for longer than that when its 0 visibility from blowing snow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

I am not sure that on this thread anybody said anything about losing money on diesel costs.I said that I am on 3 year contracts and every year gas does surcharge and each year of my contract I get a 5% increase on my structure.

I have to worry about fueling 4 loaders,2 back hoes and 2 bobcats.That fuel gets expensive.

In Philly what do you get 20 inches a year,while up here last year we received about 90 inches,big difference of 25 snow storms compared to what no more than 7 you get a year.

On a side note 95 hr is great price.I pay subs 45 hr with 8ft plow,50 hr 9 ft,and 55 for all v plows.I pay loaders 100 hr,but have to fuel them up


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

MKM Landscaping said:


> I am not sure that on this thread anybody said anything about losing money on diesel costs.


This is exactly what he said!
"3 year contract????????????? Hope like hell you have a fuel surcharge built in!! If not, your setting yourself up for a no profit year this year............."


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> On a side note 95 hr is great price.I pay subs 45 hr with 8ft plow,50 hr 9 ft,and 55 for all v plows.I pay loaders 100 hr,but have to fuel them up







The only reason you get away with that is because your subs just like in the P&P biz don't know what their costs of biz are and are willing to work for beer money.


My insurance this year more than doubled and in large part thanks to adding snow removal insurance. 
I wouldn't get out of bed for a measly $50. That is ridiculous.
And looks to me like the general taking advantage of his subs.
My sub asked for $75, I gave him $80.
The only thing I'm doing for $20 an hr is shuffling the paper work.
He'll get out and plow while I'm still sleeping if I ask him to. Hes that reliable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

I did not see that post.

I have yet to know anybody in my experiences that lost money plowing snow.If somebody loses money plowing snow that would reasons to close your doors


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

MKM Landscaping said:


> On a side note 95 hr is great price.I pay subs 45 hr with 8ft plow,50 hr 9 ft,and 55 for all v plows.I pay loaders 100 hr,but have to fuel them up


Holy crap MKM, what makes you any different then the national PP companies you complain about?

If you are paying subs $45 an hour to plow with their own equipment then either:
a) You are raping them 
b) You are lowballing the crap out of the bids

My guess would be (b),since in fact you admitted to being a lowball snow removal bidder in a different thread plowing driveways for $20 just to get 5 or 6 more on the same block.

You my friend, are part of the problem many small business have to deal with.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

That is what the market price is up here.

You must not know much about plowing.90 % of plow contracts are nationals.wla marts,cvs,wal greens,bank of americas etc etc.

So lets say you hire someone to work for you at 15.00 dollar you must be a national also because why not pay someguy 30.00 to work on your payroll.

Its what the market dictates.Yes i will plow driveways for 20.00.2 pushes 5 minutes no shovelings,no nothing and then 5 neighbors so in about 15 minutes I make 100.00,yes you right I am a lowballer.I am bad for business and BIGDADDYPIN should writing books on how much of a expert he is at recycling,making money,apying the highest rates and etc,.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

One thing you don't brag about is how much you are grossing. 
I'm not scared to post what I get, and I didn't hesitate to tell my sub what I get.
I'm open and honest with him.

The market might be to bang the subs, hell thats the PnP business model.
Doesn't make it right.

Karma is a real witch and taking advantage of folks that are desperate for work will come back to bite any body in the ass that operates that way.
If you are grossing $90 or $100 and paying subs $45 to $55............ that is taking advantage!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

MKM Landscaping said:


> That is what the market price is up here.
> 
> You must not know much about plowing.90 % of plow contracts are nationals.wla marts,cvs,wal greens,bank of americas etc etc.
> 
> ...


90% are nationals? I don't think so. All of the work we do is local businesses, malls, shopping centers. And guess what, the company I sub for has been doing them every year, year after year! 

wallmarts, cvs, home depot, lowes, target, etc... are held by national companies, who sub to regional companies, who sub to you! Sound familiar??:whistling:whistling


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

When I sign up to work a national or a regional and the price matrix I sign is what I get,Its what I signed up for.

SO lets that big daddy makes 90 hr,thats means gusy driving his trycks should be gettng 45 hr to drive his truck.I doubt so he is the one shafting his employees,when he is making 90 hr.

If you don't like somebodys price then don't take it.

A snow storm up here of 6 inches will net these guys 20 hrs at 45 hr equals 900.Subtract there gas they net 800 for one day work.Wow that is bad money,ok so then take out wear and tear.

If big daddy get 90 hr what is he paying guys to plow in his truck???


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

BigDaddyPin said:


> 90% are nationals? I don't think so. All of the work we do is local businesses, malls, shopping centers. And guess what, the company I sub for has been doing them every year, year after year!
> 
> wallmarts, cvs, home depot, lowes, target, etc... are held by national companies, who sub to regional companies, who sub to you! Sound familiar??:whistling:whistling


LOL so snow managment is regional,along with brickman and springwise and lipinskis come on you have no idea.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

Come on big daddy what do you pay guys to drive your trucks


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

Good Afternoon,

Anyway....

I just finished with my 8 properties I snow blow. I'm tired. I thought mowing lawns was a chore.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

MKM Landscaping said:


> When I sign up to work a national or a regional and the price matrix I sign is what I get,Its what I signed up for.
> 
> SO lets that big daddy makes 90 hr,thats means gusy driving his trycks should be gettng 45 hr to drive his truck.I doubt so he is the one shafting his employees,when he is making 90 hr.
> 
> ...


Do you even know how a business is ran?

I make $95 an hour per truck and pay my guys $35 an hour.

The $60 spread covers fuel, insurance, workers comp, equipment, wear and tear and the rest is profit. I'm not shafting my employees, it's called running a business!!!!

If you are making $90 an hour and subbing for $45 that means you make $45 without ANY EXPENSES! Another words, you are making more then the guy who is doing the work= raping

Do I really need to explain the differenct between me paying drivers in my own equipment and you paying subs to drive their equipment??


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

Can you copy in the tread where I say I get 90 hr for a pick up truck and pay them only 45 hr??

I pay subs with there truck 45 hr
i pay loaders 100 hr and I supply fuel.

Big daddy I have a honest question for you.DO you know how much snow plowing GL cost?We are also including the umbrella coverage.

i am not talking a policy with landscaping and snow plowing.

I am talking about a just straight snow plowing policy.

I do know how hard it is to be a small business owner,every week I make sure that 15 employees get paid.Does Snow management care how I pay them no,does fas care no,but I do care and I pay them.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

As far as the fuel goes, i saw heavy equipment mentioned. Off road fuel here is $3.68 a gallon. When i was a foreman a few years ago we plowed and hauled snow. The 972 Cat burned around 7 gallons an hour. Leased machine) Off road Fuel in 2009 was around $1.60 a gallon. The loader was billing out at $125 an hour. The dump trucks where billing out at $85 an hour and getting 6mpg. Backhoe was billing at $85 and burning 3 gallon an hour. This was city work and we got the bid by the skin of our teeth. Our operators and drivers made between $19 and $25 an hour. Add Work Comp, Insurance, Fica, SS, and everything else and you will see that the fuel surcharge today will be profit or loss. Last i talked to one of my old co-workers the guy who got it this year bid even less but does have a fuel surcharge if fuel is over $3 a gallon for off road and $3.70 for on road. Average truck where i am at now in Northwestern Montana bills out at $75 an hour. No idea on equipment as i am not in that business anymore......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

12-3-11


----------

